# Dropped ceiling duct work.



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

You need to get some like this:
http://www.hartandcooley.com/grd/all_grd.htm
Hope it helps


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

It all depends on the size of the duct you want to put in and the amount of room you have between the real ceiling and the drop ceiling.


----------



## rusty model a (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you. I have lots of room above the dropped ceiling level. I want to use either rectangular or round vent. I just not sure what should be above ceiling tile to hook vent to. I am assuming I neet to screw the vent to something thru the tile. thanks again rusty


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

rusty model a said:


> thank you. I have lots of room above the dropped ceiling level. I want to use either rectangular or round vent. I just not sure what should be above ceiling tile to hook vent to. I am assuming I neet to screw the vent to something thru the tile. thanks again rusty


If you use rectangular I use S lock or drive lock. If it's round metal I use plumbers tape. If it's flex I use nylon strapping.


----------



## rusty model a (Nov 15, 2008)

I appreciate your help. I need to get to the store so I can picture what parts are available. If I use round duct than I guess I would cut the appropriate size hole in the ceiling tile. I just can't picture what the vent looks like. Will it have some round metal that sticks up thru the tile long enough to secure flexable duct to. Is there a backing plate on top of the ceiling tile that the scews will attach to. Can a 2' by 2' tile support the weight of the vent and some flex duct? Sorry, I'm making this much harder than it is. I'm familiar and good at plumbing, framing, dry walling etc, just never have worked with heating. thanks, rusty


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

You will need a boot to hook the metal pipe to.

There are plates that fit into the frame that the drop down ceiling tile fits in. You have to get the same size as the tiles. There a half tile sizes for commercial applications.

If you use flex you will have to get zip ties and duct tape to seal it on the boot. The zip ties hold the inner coil of the flex duct and the duct tape holds the outside and seals it.


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

You have two ways to do. You can buy a t-bar diffuser like this:










You will then need the appropriate collar to attach to it (corresponds to flex duct size i.e. 6", 8" etc.). This is the preferred method.

You can also just cut a boot into a ceiling tile. I usually use a bracket system that spans beyond the grid to help support the boot. Most of the time is just use boot rails. You will then buy a ceiling register to screw to it. This will hold it in place. You can buy boots, flex, straps, tape, etc. and big box stores. You will have to buy the commercial diffuser from a supply house.


----------



## rusty model a (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks guys!! I think I got it now. I think in the small bathroom that I am starting with the t bar diffuser would be to big. These are 2' by 2' correct? Anyway Thanks again!! Rusty


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

rusty model a said:


> thanks guys!! I think I got it now. I think in the small bathroom that I am starting with the t bar diffuser would be to big. These are 2' by 2' correct? Anyway Thanks again!! Rusty


Yes, they are 2x2. If it is a small bathroom, I would purchase a boot and ceiling register from home depot or lowes and just cut the boot into a ceiling tile.


----------

